# Kubota B-7200



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a question, I bought a B-7200 five years ago and it had 160 hours on it. I am the third owner and it now has 330 hours as of yesterday and I can't figure out what year it is. I ordered a manual for it at the dealer and we figure it's from the 1990's because they only made this model for a few years back then. It's a little work horse and runs great. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tractordata.com offers more info on your working mule.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, was busy to reply before.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Just saying HI, got a message that I was not coming around much, been busy with mowing season but still riding the Kubota B-7200.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Now have 340 hours on my Kubota B-7200, guess I will never wear it out. I think it's now about 20 years old.


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

As of this date I now have 355 hours on my 1990 B-7200 Kubota.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

They are working mule that's for sure...enjoy the seat time.


----------



## Lonn77 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Hardly Broken in*

You should enjoy many more years on your little workhorse, providing you keep up on the maintenance. I work my 2000 B-2410 pretty hard around our farm and have over 1600hrs on it, just had my first problem last night, but should be a simple fix and I will be back racking up the hr meter! Enjoy!


----------

